# مروة - ميرفت



## Mejeed

مرحبا ..
يقال أن اسم "ميرفت" من الأسماء التركية ، وهو "مروة" بالعربي ، ويبدو هذا صحيحا باعتبار أنهم يلفظون حرف الواو كما يلفظ الحرف " v " ، وأنهم يحولون التاء المربوطة الى تاء طويلة تلفظ في الوصل والوقف ، كما في "عزت" و "حكمت" .
فهل فيه رأي آخر ؟
وان ثبت القول أعلاه ، فهل يحتمل أن يكون اسم "عرفت" هو "عروة" بالعربي ؟


----------



## رشيد

عموما ، التاء المبسوطة لا يجوز الوقوف عليها هاء . فلا يمكن أن نقول مثلا عِزَّهْ عند الوقوف في كلمة عزت بل نقول عند الوقوف "عِزَّتْ" مع ملاحظة أن اسم "عزت" يطلق أيضا على الذكور في بعض البلدان . .

بينما يمكننا الوقوف على تاء كلمة "حمزة" هاء هكذا "حمزهْ"


----------



## rayloom

الصراحة أني ما قد سمعت بالاسم عرفت، لكن بالمقارنة مع اسم ميرفت وهي تنطق مِرڤت فإن اسم عرفت إن كان ينطق بالـ ڤ كذلك فقد يكون ما تقوله صحيحا. 
مع العلم أن اسم عرفة يستخدم لدينا في العالم العربي.


----------



## Mejeed

اسم (عرفت) مستخدم في مصر ، وفي تركيا أيضا بحسب علمي ، بعضهم ينطق الاسمين (مرفت وعرفت)  بالفاء غير المثلثة ، ولما كان اسم (مرفت) أصله (مروة) الواردة في القرآن ، فذكرت - كاحتمال - أن يكون اسم (عرفت) أصله (عروة) الواردة في القرآن أيضا ، نعم يبدو الاحتمال هنا ضعيفا.


----------



## cherine

Mejeed said:


> اسم (عرفت) مستخدم في مصر ،


حقًا؟! لم أسمعه من قبل. كيف يُنطَق؟


----------



## Mejeed

بكسر العين وسكون الراء وفتح الفاء .
في مسرحية "مدرسة المشاغبين" كان اسم المدرسة "عرفت"
لست مصريا ولكن ظننت أنه من الأسماء المعروفة هناك .


----------



## cherine

اسمها رِفْعَت، وأصل الاسم رِفْعَة، والاسم يُستخدم للرجال أكثر.


----------



## Mejeed

بل عرفت ، وأصلها (عرفة) بتحويل التاء المدورة الى طويلة ، أو (عروة) بتحويلها كما في (مروة) ، والله العالم .
لا بأس بالمراجعة للتثبت ، الملف على اليوتيوب .


----------



## cherine

عفوًا، معك حق جزئيًا، اسمها ليس رفعت، لكنه ليس عرفت أيضًا، بل عِفَّت، وأصلها عِفّة. ولا بأس بالمراجعة للتثبُّت.


----------

